# Looking for Book Suggestions



## ACertainJustice (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey ya'll. I have recently finished my latest book (Billy Strait by Johnathan Kellerman) and i am now looking for a new book to read. I'm pretty open to most genres although right now i am a major (murder)mystery buff. I was hoping I could get a few suggestions from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 3, 2006)

I've actually read a lot of good books reciently, so maybe I can help.  Some good mystery books are The Third Secret and The Romanov Prophecy, both by Steve Berry. A good sci-fi is Domain by Steve Alten. A good saga is Middlesex by Jeffrey Eguiendes, a good classic is A Portriat of Dorian Gray, and just a damn good book is House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski. They're all wonderful. Hope I could be of some help.


----------



## wmd (Dec 3, 2006)

I just finished reading Odd Thomas by Dean Koontz...

great supernatural thriller if you are into that.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 3, 2006)

Patricia Cromwell (at least I think that's her name...) is a pretty popular murder mystery author.  You might check her books out.


----------



## thechair (Dec 10, 2006)

Anything by T.C. Boyle, Hunter S. Thompson, Haruki Murakami


----------



## Mike C (Dec 11, 2006)

Ditto the above, plus highly recommended  - Blindness by Jose Saramago. I can guarantee you've never read anything else like it.


----------



## heatherlouise (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, so its not a mystery book but one good read that i have just finished is called The Labyrinth by Kate Mosse.  it doesn't start off very good but then its gets really good.
heather


----------



## Moe (Dec 14, 2006)

You just mentioned Labrynth(sp?), and I just started it a little while ago. It IS really blah at the beginning, does it honestly get better? I'm having a hard time getting really into it.


----------



## Zerath (Dec 14, 2006)

The Song Of Roland, hard to read but worth it.


----------



## Seras (Dec 14, 2006)

At the moment, I'm really into "The Dark Tower" series by King.  If you like Sci-fi//fantasy I would suggest C.S. Freidman's Coldfire Trilogy.  As for murder mysteries my mom really like Patricia Cornwell's work so maybe you could check her out.

have fun


----------



## Stewart (Dec 15, 2006)

If you like murder mystery then I suggest _The Name Of The Rose_ by Umberto Eco. It's hard going (especially when Adso of Melk starts examining a door) but ultimately satisfying. The two main monks of the novel were based on Sherlock Holmes. Like _House Of Leaves, _mentioned above, it's inspired in part by Jorge Luis Borges, the Argentinian philosopher and writer.


----------



## ruksak (Dec 15, 2006)

I also highly recommend Haruki Murakami - try _The Wind-up Bird Chronicles_ first - which has one of the best openings I've ever read.  Also, try Paul Auster if you haven't already - writes very meaningful, fascinating books in a semi-pseudo-detective genre.  Kick off with _Leviathan_ or _New York Trilogy_ - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## LonSharkin51 (Dec 18, 2006)

It's not really a mystery story, but one of the best books I've read in the last couple of years is "Barney's Version" by a Canadian author named Mordecai Richler. It's hysterically funny, and there's a mystery weaved into it that makes for a very satisfying ending. It's a little obscure as far as books go, but definitely worth tracking down.


----------

